# Kraft fat free Cheddar cheese review...



## ExLe (Dec 1, 2011)

I usualy stay away from cheese unless having a cheat meal...

I have tasted some fat free cheeses and have been dissapointed and disgusted with the taste, texture, and flavor...

I was at the grocery store and saw Kraft fat free shredded cheddar cheese on sale...

I thought I would give this one a shot...

I added 1 serving (28g) of shredded cheddar cheese on a wheat tortilla (the serving was enough to cover the entire large tortilla) and began heating it up on a pan...

To my surprise the cheese melted nicley and fast...

I added chopped up chicken breast, lettuce, tomatos, onions, cilantro, light sour and enjoyed...

The cheese had a good cheesy texture and the taste was pretty good (for being fat free)

I was also impressed with the amount of protein per serving...

If you are looking for a good fat free cheese give this one a shot ...

And as a tip never get fat free cheese in slices...


----------

